# Lamb cut



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone else think a lamb cut would be cute on a cockapoo? We gave Amiee Jane a modified lamb cut since it is getting pretty hot here.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah you just need to make sure your groomer nose not to shave the face and feet.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

My groomer Amanda told me today she is going to a seminar on cockapoo coat trims. Beau always looks lovely but I wonder what he will come back looking like next time.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Where is this seminar!


----------

